# What is this weed?? Or is this KBG??



## Slkching28 (Sep 5, 2021)

I did 1 year or triomix (PRG,KBG and TTTF), before I transition to TTTF 3 years ago. Is this weed or KBG?? In zone 7 and never irrigated and it's always popping up in my garden bed?? I haven't figure out for a year already.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Im no expert, but I have been told if the blade folds like that it is POA. KBG Leaves are flat, or so I've been told.


----------

